# Team Wendy - EXFIL LTP Tactical Bump Helmet



## RangerRudy (Oct 5, 2013)

Check out their website for a complete description:

http://www.teamwendy.com/exfil/


----------



## RangerRudy (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2013)

I like the ops core rail system better.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 5, 2013)

3 bills for a lexan helmet?  They are out of their fucking minds.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 5, 2013)

The Ops Core equivalent is $60 cheaper.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 6, 2013)

People have gotten crazy with prices on kit, especially on stuff like this. Basically a HSLD hockey helmet.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 6, 2013)

JAB said:


> People have gotten crazy with prices on kit, especially on stuff like this. Basically a HSLD hockey helmet.



Especially when guys are jumping ACH's or MiCH's now with the rail for o2. Why buy a skateboard helmet when you just have to carry a ballistic helmet as well.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Oct 6, 2013)

The Team Wendy guys are good dudes and make a good product...but it's still a bike helmet. If I needed a bump helmet to hang shit on, I'd just get a Pro-Tec:

http://www.pthelmets.com/proddetail.asp?prod=4811931HSmil

$80 for everything minus the NVG mount shroud.

All of these helmets though (Team Wendy / Ops-Core / Pro-Tec) become a gaggle fuck of straps and cables as we hang more and more shit from them - this is one of the downsides to "modularity" in gear like this.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 6, 2013)

The old strap/clamp mount works pretty good on the pro-tec. I used that set up while working a driving course. I could use NOD for blackout, and used a head lamp over the helmet, turned just to the side of the mount for white light. It worked well for a cheap set up.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 6, 2013)

Wendy needs to stay with making burgers


----------



## Muppet (Oct 6, 2013)

Pro Patria said:


> Wendy needs to stay with making burgers


 
MMMM. Wendy's burgers...

F.M.


----------



## Arrow 4 (Oct 9, 2013)

The Ops Core Bump helmets are a much better value...and if you have to wear NVD's on a rural op for a long time, they are worth the money. Take a look at what the standard GI skull crushers sell for new...now THAT is crazy!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 10, 2013)

The top one in the photos makes me think.... "Luke, I am your Father!"

Wow...  we had to jump Steel or Kevlar, then we lost them at the DZ and went to PC's ...  and if we needed them for climbing or other crap, we carried CCH Hockey helmets painted any nice subdued colors we could find at SSSC....  but we were issued Gargoyles.


----------

